# Anyone else still burning for heat?



## WiscWoody (May 4, 2021)

I am still having  at least a morning fire everyday with only a couple of days missed in the last few months. I’d guess I’ll be done all together for the summer by mid month though and I’ll miss the beauty and radiant heat of my stove until mid-October or so And I’ll be working on my scrounge wood most of the summer I’m sure.


----------



## Bad LP (May 5, 2021)

I would but it’s all cleaned out so no. No burning till fall for me.


----------



## blades (May 5, 2021)

Yep still burning although not 24/7, 39DEg F this morning, 1/2 load running when I left  .  Never got above 55  Tue. so ran a couple small fires.  Monday the house was down to 65 when I got home so fired the stove back up at that point also. I can remember some Memorial days where the outside temp never got to 50 deg F.


----------



## BigJ273 (May 5, 2021)

88 degrees here yesterday.


----------



## Gearhead660 (May 5, 2021)

Was almost 90 this past weekend, with highs only around 60 all week.  Will be burning evenings to warm house up.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (May 5, 2021)

I should have lit a small one last night but didn't.  It was 50° outside and 70° in the house when we went to bed.  Got down to 33° last night and the house was 63° when we got up.  I said screw it and ran the LP for an hour and a half to bring it back up to 70°.   Supposed to get to  60° today and with the sun I'm hoping the house will hold enough to not need the LP again.


----------



## begreen (May 5, 2021)

Haven't burned for a couple of weeks now. Looks like some cool wet weather is coming so I may have an evening fire just as a chill chaser but we are close to the end of the season here.


----------



## blades (May 5, 2021)

yep the week end was toasty-  after spending 1/2 of Sat and most of sun. in the tractor seat got a bit sun burnt.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (May 5, 2021)

blades said:


> yep the week end was toasty-  after spending 1/2 of Sat and most of sun. in the tractor seat got a bit sun burnt.



Sure was!  I hate heat and I was pissin' and moaning about it.  I was not in  a very good mood because of it.     Makes me not look forward to the next handful of months.  I even turned the AC on Sunday afternoon.....


----------



## blades (May 5, 2021)

Hate paying the electric co. so no ac on yet


----------



## JRHAWK9 (May 5, 2021)

blades said:


> Hate paying the electric co. so no ac on yet



I made it through Sat w/o it and that was the hotter of the two days.  I knew it was going to warm up so I let the house get down into the low 60's Friday night and kept it closed up all day Saturday.  It just didn't cool down enough outside Sat night to be able to repeat it on Sunday.


----------



## bellawil123 (May 5, 2021)

Haven't burned for a month


----------



## JRHAWK9 (May 5, 2021)

Just got done putting some paper/kindling in the Kuuma so I can light a fire tonight before bed.

Probably going to have to haul in one more load yet from outside with a fire each night probably coming up.


----------



## begreen (May 5, 2021)

bellawil123 said:


> Haven't burned for a month


What are the nighttime temperatures?


----------



## Grizzerbear (May 5, 2021)

Had a small fire this morning before heading off to work....it was 41 out when I left. Looks like maybe a couple more small fires in the mornings in the next week with low 40s and highs in 50s with rain.After that I will probably be done and give everything a good cleaning to shut it up for the summer. Really at this point I'm doing it simply because I know I will miss it when it's over even though the heat pump thrives at those temps.


----------



## WiscWoody (May 5, 2021)

JRHAWK9 said:


> I should have lit a small one last night but didn't.  It was 50° outside and 70° in the house when we went to bed.  Got down to 33° last night and the house was 63° when we got up.  I said screw it and ran the LP for an hour and a half to bring it back up to 70°.   Supposed to get to  60° today and with the sun I'm hoping the house will hold enough to not need the LP again.


Yeah we had frost this morning at 32 degrees so I had my usual fire when I got up. I see our forecast up to the 19th says it won’t break 70 until sometime after then but I don't mind it cool since I’m not a beach bum anymore lol.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (May 5, 2021)

WiscWoody said:


> Yeah we had frost this morning at 32 degrees so I had my usual fire when I got up. I see our forecast up to the 19th says it won’t break 70 until sometime after then but I don't mind it cool since I’m not a beach bum anymore lol.




Hell, I would be OK with it not breaking 70° the whole summer!


----------



## Sawset (May 5, 2021)

Will probably need a little bump in house temps every so often. Currently 63deg in the house, low outside tonight in the 30s-40s. A load of lighter wood won't make it too warm so I'm going for it. Either that or run the furnace for 1/2 hr.


----------



## WoodBurnerInWI (May 7, 2021)

Not burning 24/7 anymore, haven't done so since early April. This time of year I may fire up the stove at around 7 pm or so with enough wood to carry us overnight and then maybe a half load in the early morning to continue to take the chill out. I tend not to clean my stove and pipe till June because of random fires going well into May. 

And yes I too turned my ac on this past weekend when it was in the 80s and even had it running at night because it felt humid and muggy out. Way too early for that nonsense so I enjoy the cooler weather and having the windows open day and night.


----------



## begreen (May 7, 2021)

Small fire this morning and probably again tomorrow am.


----------



## tlc1976 (May 7, 2021)

I was done for a bit when it got warm in March I think, but since then burning every night. It snowed this morning. But I’ve seen Memorial Day at 30, heck in 2009 it was 20-50 all summer, chipped ice off my windshield in August, didn’t see warm until until September. Hope to god this year ain’t like that. This year I thought I was doing well and barely broke 2 ton, now with this cold weather that won’t go away, I’m almost at the bottom of the 3rd ton. 36 and dropping right now.


----------



## WiscWoody (May 8, 2021)

tlc1976 said:


> I was done for a bit when it got warm in March I think, but since then burning every night. It snowed this morning. But I’ve seen Memorial Day at 30, heck in 2009 it was 20-50 all summer, chipped ice off my windshield in August, didn’t see warm until until September. Hope to god this year ain’t like that. This year I thought I was doing well and barely broke 2 ton, now with this cold weather that won’t go away, I’m almost at the bottom of the 3rd ton. 36 and dropping right now.


Ice in August would be something to see, are you in the mountains? So you measure your wood by weight? Hmm.... For us we had 28 this morning and a good coat of frost on everything and of course I had a good fire going. It’s still only with the sun up At 6:30am.


----------



## tlc1976 (May 8, 2021)

WiscWoody said:


> Ice in August would be something to see, are you in the mountains? So you measure your wood by weight? Hmm.... For us we had 28 this morning and a good coat of frost on everything and of course I had a good fire going. It’s still only with the sun up At 6:30am.



I burn pellets. Used to burn wood. I’m in northern Michigan. I had 29 this morning. Yes I’ve had frost every month of the year at some point, but this was actual ice.


----------



## Highbeam (May 8, 2021)

Burning most days. Small fire, high burn rate. We’ll be burning like this for another month. 

This time of year is where the furnace people start dropping out.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (May 8, 2021)

Highbeam said:


> This time of year is where the furnace people start dropping out.



Only because we don't need to heat the house.      If I need heat I will usually light a fire.  There have been two times this spring where I was too lazy to and just ran the LP for 1 - 1.5 hours and then shut it off.


----------



## WiscWoody (May 8, 2021)

tlc1976 said:


> I burn pellets. Used to burn wood. I’m in northern Michigan. I had 29 this morning. Yes I’ve had frost every month of the year at some point, but this was actual ice.


I had 27, cold for this time of the Year. I take it you don’t mean the Upper Peninsula?  There was ice on the dogs water bowls on the porch.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (May 8, 2021)

WiscWoody said:


> I had 27, cold for this time of the Year. I take it you don’t mean the Upper Peninsula?  There was ice on the dogs water bowls on the porch.



Got down to 28° here.  I was surprised to notice when I got up around 4am to take a leak it was already 28° out according my gauge.


----------



## tlc1976 (May 8, 2021)

WiscWoody said:


> I had 27, cold for this time of the Year. I take it you don’t mean the Upper Peninsula?  There was ice on the dogs water bowls on the porch.



Tip of the mitt.


----------



## johneh (May 8, 2021)

Still burning Frost tonight  -2
Maybe warming by Tuesday


----------



## velvetfoot (May 8, 2021)

Made a fire tonight.


----------



## WiscWoody (May 9, 2021)

Maybe it will be a cool summer in the Midwest and like JRHAWK9 said that would be fine by me. Johneh your dog looks like my Black Lab/Springer mix, Shiloh. She greyed in her face at a young age of 5 and she’s nearly 11 now.


----------



## Highbeam (May 9, 2021)

JRHAWK9 said:


> Only because we don't need to heat the house.      If I need heat I will usually light a fire.  There have been two times this spring where I was too lazy to and just ran the LP for 1 - 1.5 hours and then shut it off.



Wrong kind of furnace. I was talking about the standard, automatic, thermostatic furnace people and not the exceedingly rare wood furnace people like you. This time of year when it’s still quite cold they come up with all all kinds of excuses to not light a wood fire and and just burn electricity or fossil fuel instead. 

We’re burning right now because it’s just 65 inside and raining out.


----------



## clancey (May 9, 2021)

I had my hot water heat on last night it got to 35-40 degrees with rain and cold...and lightening too...clancey


----------



## johneh (May 9, 2021)

WiscWoody said:


> Maybe it will be a cool summer in the Midwest and like JRHAWK9 said that would be fine by me. Johneh your dog looks like my Black Lab/Springer mix, Shiloh. She greyed in her face at a young age of 5 and she’s nearly 11 now.
> 
> View attachment 278616


She was a German-shorthaired Pointer. In that picture, she was 16 years old and figured she was still a pup 
She passed last October just short of 20 years I miss her terribly. Yes, they do have the same look.
I just rescued a 4-year-old Springer liver and white. Why anyone would mistreat such a loving beautiful dog is beyond me


----------



## clancey (May 9, 2021)

yea I just lost my doggy and Abby was her name--she was about 15 or 16 a mut...Now I do not want to leave a animal alone if I kick so I will not get another doggy and had them all my life but its time and its cheaper too without one....That Toby is "worthless" but they are so lovable especially when they move their tails..lol Nice picture...clancey


----------



## WiscWoody (May 9, 2021)

johneh said:


> She was a German-shorthaired Pointer. In that picture, she was 16 years old and figured she was still a pup
> She passed last October just short of 20 years I miss her terribly. Yes, they do have the same look.
> I just rescued a 4-year-old Springer liver and white. Why anyone would mistreat such a loving beautiful dog is beyond me


Sorry to hear about your loss, that’s a long time for a dog to live, she must have been well cared for.


----------



## firefighterjake (May 14, 2021)

I had a fire earlier this week with a few chunks being burned up to take off the chill . . . but it has been a few days now. I think we may have had our final fire.


----------



## clancey (May 14, 2021)

I do not know and think you might have a few more rainy and damp days before summer kicks in and here in my state we will have rain in the afternoon all week except on Wed and the mornings are darn right chilly and one does not want to get out of bed..it"s definitely is not summer heat yet...clancey


----------



## WiscWoody (May 14, 2021)

I just had my daily morning fire as it was 40 out this morning when I got up but I’d think the fires should end soon.


----------



## SpaceBus (May 16, 2021)

It is still getting into the low 40's and high 30's at night here. I've been burning small fires in the cookstove at least once a day for the last month. Just past Friday we didn't need to burn any wood and I was able to wait until the evening to light a fire. I don't mind since it also preheats our DHW.


----------



## WiscWoody (May 16, 2021)

I’m down to just running the furnace a little in the mornings to bring it up to 65 but there might be a fire yet to come.


----------



## WiscWoody (May 27, 2021)

It was only 44 and windy today so the furnace has run some today but tonight there’s a freeze warning for the area with lows going down to 27 or so, pretty cold for it being near June now. I’ll have a fire in the stove in the morning after the house cools down overnight. During the winter I don’t try to keep a fire going all night I just have a fire before I go to bed then let her cool down to 58 and then I have a good fire in the morning to warm the place up again and that’s my plan for tonight too.


----------



## SpaceBus (May 27, 2021)

I lit the cookstove this morning, but later regretted it when the rain unexpectedly cleared up. We are near the end for sure.


----------



## tlc1976 (May 28, 2021)

I almost fired mine up last night. It was only 55f in the house. Temps in the 30s with wind chill below freezing. Lately it feels like summer is over and fall has arrived. If it’s anything like 2009 that could be the case.


----------



## wooddope (May 28, 2021)

Just fired up after not burning for 3 weeks but its cool and rainy plus wifey got 2nd shot yesterday and has been cold since last night. Kinda feels nice to feel the warmth and the smell again.  Quite the change from midweek  when I was close to installing the window a/c.


----------



## SpaceBus (May 28, 2021)

It's cooling down for the night, as is the house, so I lit a fire with some 4x4 cutoffs in the cookstove.


----------



## Prof (May 28, 2021)

It will be in the 40's over the weekend, so I'll spark one or two in the stove. This will make the cat happy and I might make soup!


----------



## tlc1976 (May 29, 2021)

Feels like summer came and went. It’s been windy and 30s and 40s all week. I’m about ready to fire mine back up. It’s 32f outside and about 56 in the house.


----------



## SpaceBus (May 29, 2021)

The house is 65 and doesn't seem to be climbing with the sun, so a fire it is.


----------



## begreen (May 29, 2021)

tlc1976 said:


> Feels like summer came and went. It’s been windy and 30s and 40s all week. I’m about ready to fire mine back up. It’s 32f outside and about 56 in the house.


Sun is coming. We'll be sending it your way. Locally we definitely won't be burning except on the BBQ.


----------



## WiscWoody (May 30, 2021)

Yes send it! It’s cloudy and just 54 today. I think I’ve had the last fire this morning since when I closed the door on the Drolet a pointed corner of a log wasn’t all the way in and the glass hit it and cracked it,  bummer! And that glass isn’t cheap, I see Drolet wants $150 for new ceramic glass but online I can get generic ceramic glass in the size I need for $98 shipped without the Drolet logo on it and I’ll see if the glass shop in Hayward sells ceramic glass for less yet. Oh well it could have been worse, it could have broke out altogether instead of just cracking (it cracked bad) in February when we had the big cold spell leaving me with just the furnace to heat the place and that wouldn’t be good when I have lots and lots of dry wood to burn, too much some say but I don’t lol.


----------



## begreen (May 30, 2021)

Bummer, it doesn't take much to crack the glass that way.


----------



## Grizzerbear (Jun 2, 2021)

I finally cleaned the flue about two weeks ago so its shut up for the season but we have had a few days where I could have justified burning. The weather has been extremely cool for this time of year. We had a few nights in the low forties last week and the highs have been in high fifties and low sixties with very many cloudy drizzly days. Normally by this time of year here it's so hot and humid all you want to do is sit down to your mouth in the river or lake.


----------



## Highbeam (Jun 7, 2021)

Burning today. 64 in the house. 57% humidity. 

All of my 2022/2023 firewood is split and in a heap. 

This is the real shoulder season.


----------



## begreen (Jun 7, 2021)

Nah, this is April in June. Yesterday was 12º below normal. We came close to setting a record low temp last night, 45º.  I lit a small fire this morning that I will let burn out. It's 54º and sunny now.


----------



## SpaceBus (Jun 7, 2021)

I think we might be done for this season, maybe a random fire on cool nights or wanting to bake bread.


----------



## tlc1976 (Jun 21, 2021)

I might be tonight. 50f with strong north winds all day, wind chills in the 30s. Calling for frost tonight. Welcome to summer in Michigan. This is why I leave an ice scraper in my car year round.


----------



## old greybeard (Jun 21, 2021)

High tomorrow 63 and rain. Then down to 43 tomorrow night.  I’ll start a fire tomorrow evening.  Hope the cool hurts the Gypsy moth caterpillars, we’re getting stripped this year.


----------



## begreen (Jun 21, 2021)

old greybeard said:


> High tomorrow 63 and rain. Then down to 43 tomorrow night.  I’ll start a fire tomorrow evening.  Hope the cool hurts the Gypsy moth caterpillars, we’re getting stripped this year.


I saw some aerial shots of gypsy moth damage in the CT Berkshires. It looks bad.

Out here, we are in a dry heat wave. Windows opened all night to cool down the house.


----------

